# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Pomoć za izbjeglice

## pikula

Uplate je moguće izvršiti na žiro-račun Hrvatskoga Caritasa, Ksaverska cesta 12a, 10 000 Zagreb, kod PBZ, IBAN: HR0523400091100080340, poziv na broj: 2015; svrha uplate: pomoć izbjeglicama. 
 Akciju je moguće podržati i pozivom na donacijski telefon Hrvatskoga Caritasa 060 9010 (cijena po pozivu 6,25 kn, PDV uključen) ili on-line donacijama na www.caritas.hr.

----------


## Teica

Hvala na informaciji  :Smile:  !

----------


## Mojca

U duhu zajedništva za pomoć narodu Sirije

+-Pošalji prijateljuIsprintaj
Zajedništvo u organizaciji humanitarne akcije za pomoć narodu Sirije na izuzetno je visokoj razini – ocijenili su sudionici radnog sastanka održanog u sjedištu Hrvatskog Caritasa na kojem su sudjelovali mons. Fabijan Svalina, ravnatelj Hrvatskog Caritasa, muftija dr. Aziz Hasanović, predsjednik Mešihata Islamske zajednice u Hrvatskoj i prim. dr. sc. Nenad Javornik, izvršni predsjednik Hrvatskog Crvenog križa.
Tema sastanka bila je analiza dosadašnjih aktivnosti Hrvatskog Caritasa, Mešihata Islamske zajednice u Hrvatskoj i Hrvatskog Crvenog križa u sklopu zajedničke humanitarne akcije koja je pokrenuta pod nazivom "Jedan kruh i jedan pokrivač za narod Sirije".
Stanje u izbjegličkim kampovima u zemljama koje graniče sa Sirijom je sve teže jer svakodnevno dolaze tisuće novih izbjeglica kojima je potrebna pomoć.
Prva pošiljka pomoći koja je dosad prikupljena u Hrvatskoj uskoro će biti otpremljena, a najvećim dijelom sadrži lijekove i medicinski materijal.
Na sastanku je također ocijenjeno da je za uspješni nastavak akcije potrebna još veća pomoć svih medija, a posebice televizijskih kuća kojima će se organizatori akcije direktno obratiti.
Sudionici sastanka još jednom zahvaljuju svim građanima i tvrtkama za pomoć.
Donacija za humanitarnu akciju za pomoć narodu Sirije i dalje se može uplatiti na račune:
- Hrvatskog Caritasa: 2340009-1100080340, poziv na broj 231
- Hrvatskog Crvenog križa: 2340009-1511555516
- Mešihata Islamske zajednice u Hrvatskoj: 2340009-1100085466, opis plaćanja: Donacija za pomoć Siriji
Telefonski brojevi za donacije – cijena poziva 6,25 kn:
- Hrvatski Caritas: 060 9010
- Hrvatski Crveni križ: 060 9011
On-line donacije putem mrežnih stranica:
- www.caritas.hr
- www.hck.hr
- www.islamska-zajednica.hr

----------


## Mojca

Kopirano sa stranice hrvatskog Crvenog križa.

----------


## palčica

Citiram dio današnjeg statusa jedne volonterke:
"Austrijski volonteri iz TOVARNIKA dojavljuju da se tamo trenutno nalazi 5000 ljudi, a očekuje se još veći priljev tijekom noći. S obzirom na najavljenu kišu - potrebno je:

*kabanice (u Mulleru su oko 5 kn, bila je nestašica - ali možda ih opet ima)
*kišobrani (čekirajte China shopove za jeftinije varijante)
*topla odjeća
*ali najviše - ŠATORI"

- trebaju im kišne čizmice, jaknice i kabanice za djecu. 
Iskreno, nemam ideju kako im to poslati. Druge organizacije skupljaju i primaju isključivo hranu.  :neznam:

----------


## zutaminuta

Nije mi namjera masirati, ali ovi kišobrani iz Kine su u stanju kompletno se strgati isti tren kako ih otvorim. Dakle, iz trgovine ravno za u koš za smeće. Ne znam koliko bi to onda pomoglo. Bolje ići samo na kabanice, ili ovo ostalo.

----------


## stanam

> Citiram dio današnjeg statusa jedne volonterke:
> "Austrijski volonteri iz TOVARNIKA dojavljuju da se tamo trenutno nalazi 5000 ljudi, a očekuje se još veći priljev tijekom noći. S obzirom na najavljenu kišu - potrebno je:
> 
> *kabanice (u Mulleru su oko 5 kn, bila je nestašica - ali možda ih opet ima)
> *kišobrani (čekirajte China shopove za jeftinije varijante)
> *topla odjeća
> *ali najviše - ŠATORI"
> 
> - trebaju im kišne čizmice, jaknice i kabanice za djecu. 
> Iskreno, nemam ideju kako im to poslati. Druge organizacije skupljaju i primaju isključivo hranu.



ima li kakvih ideja za slanje u Tovarnik?

----------


## tangerina

ZA SPLIT I OKOLICU: 

Organiziramo prikupljanje tople zimske odjeće i obuće za djecu, žene i muškarce U MARINI KAŠTELA U KAŠTEL GOMILICI, F. Tuđmana 213, zgrada uprave (stara zgrada uz Kaštelansku cestu), radnim danom od 8 do 12 i od 16 do 18 sati.
Skupljamo:
- dječje zimske jakne svih veličina
- dječje zimske cipele i čizme svih veličina (zalijepljene u paru krep trakom na kojoj piše veličina ili zavezane žnirancima, ili gumicom s papirom na kojem je veličina)
- tople dječje majice dugih rukavca svih veličina
- tople i udobne dječje hlače svih veličina
- tople čarapice i hulahopke dječje svih veličina, gaćice
- dekice za bebe
- ženske jakne, ženske cipele za ovo vrijeme
-muške jakne i cipele
- muške hlače i džempere
- torbe i ruksake
Sve u posebnim vrećicama na kojima je označena vrsta i veličina.
Molimo da nam NE DONOSITE LJETNU ODJEĆU I OBUĆU, HALJINICE, MINI SUKNJE, BALERINKE, TORBICE I SL.
Pri odabiru robe, ZAPITAJTE SE U ŠTO BISTE SEBE I SVOJE DIJETE OBUKLI I OBULI AKO ĆETE CIJELU NOĆ I DAN PROVESTI VANI.
Prikupljenu dječju i žensku odjeću nosimo Rodi, odnosno Unicefu, stvari za muškarce u MAZ (Mreža antifašistkinja Zagreb)

----------


## pikula

Ako netko želi/ može volontirati u kampu u Slavonskom brodu može se tu prijaviti
http://www.caritas.hr/novosti.shtml

----------


## Mojca

http://www.hck.hr/hr/kategorija/kate...lontiranje-226
Ili tu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Na koju adresu mogu poslati klokanicu i sling?

----------

